# Milk Pasteurizer Question



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I got an old Waters Conley milk pasteurizer at an auction and cannot find any instructions on line about how to use it. Do you fill the reservoir with water and pasteurize the milk in a water bath? Or do you just set the container on the heating element and let it pasteurize by direct heat? 

Thanks.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

why are you going to pasteurize your milk? If your going to go to the trouble , just go to town and buy milk, it will be cheaper in the long run. Thanks Marc


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

springvalley said:


> why are you going to pasteurize your milk? If your going to go to the trouble , just go to town and buy milk, it will be cheaper in the long run. Thanks Marc



That is a rather jaded reply.....

Perhaps the OP is going to practice CAE negative management on their goat herd...
Perhaps they are unsure of the possible health ramifications of drinking raw milk ( if they have a family member that is immuno-compromised they could be at risk by consuming raw )
Me personally , I drink raw as do all my family members.
And to answer the OP's question I'd imagine that you add water and use it like a double boiler.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I`m sorry Suzy. Some days I get a bit jaded. I am very big on the raw milk campaign, You mention maybe she had someone that may have a compromized immune system, well raw milk would be better thing for that than pasturized milk, I have people come to us all the time that want raw and they say their wife or kids have health problems, ie. stomach, intestanal, or other digestive problems. And after they are drinking raw milk for a few weeks how for some reason things start getting better.We have a lady that buys colostrum from us and swears it helps her Fibro. Granted I am no doctor and raw milk may not be for everyone and sometimes people get sick from raw materials, but I feel much safer drinking raw milk than driving in Chicago.(sorry Chicago) Too many people belive everything there doctors tell them and never question anything, I`m not one of those. sorry to offend anyone , but thats how I feel. TY Marc.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Seagrape, if your pasteurizer is anything like my Safeguard pasteurizer, you fill it with water and use it like a hot water bath. To me pasteurization is a mater of personal preference. I am not advocating that everyone pasteurize their milk, but I prefer to pasteurize our milk.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I plan to put it on ebay--old milk pasteurizers in working order will sell on ebay. 

I just want to test it out before I list it.

Thanks, Linn and Suzyhomemaker. I figured I was supposed to fill the reservoir with water but wasn't sure.


----------



## Eaglewerks (Apr 4, 2015)

The Waters Conley/Sears versions are normally Dry Heat pasteurizers. Here are the instructions for one of their popular models, with the round black knob on the face of the unit:

1. Wash Milk Bucket thoroughly and fill to the indicator line.
2. Set bucket into bucket housing and put on bucket (inner) cover.
3. Put on outside cover and plug in to nearest electrical outlet.
4. Turn black knob to the left as far as it will go.
5. When BUZZER SOUNDS the milk is pasteurized. To cancel Buzzer turn knob to the right as far as it will go. Remove milk container for cooling in a water/ice bath.

Their other popular model with a red box on the front and two heating elements is operated similar, except the on-off switch in on the right of the red box, and is simply on or off.


----------

